# Mohill Gypsy



## feefeeb28 (9 July 2010)

Hi everyone! I wondered if anyone had horses by Mohill Gypsy? He's a coloured ISH which stood in Ireland. I've got a cracking 5 yr old who is an absolute star- so honest with a great big heart!


----------



## Irishlife (9 July 2010)

I have a 4 year old mare by him. She is very honest, powerful and good natured and will make a great hunter. She did OK in the show ring but only did that to get her out. She is an odd one for us as not our usual type but a nice mare we aquired (long story) and pleased with her. She is riding on well and packs a punch over a pole.


----------



## jessie/beauty/krysta (27 July 2010)

i have a 6yr old grey mare by him Norhaven View aka Krystal an absoloute angel loves to jump the bigger the better


----------



## crinklesc (11 August 2010)

Hiya,

I've just realised that this post is a year old now but nevermind! 

I have a 7 yr old gelding by Mohill Gypsy out of Roscommon Dolly. He is a lovely big boy and has grown to 17.2hh over the last 18mths that I've had him. I bought him at 16.1 so that's been a bit of a shock.

He is really great and like your horses will jump practically anything and is calm and sensible when he does it. He has a lovely personality but definetly has a cheeky streak in him. Tricks include untying himself but then not moving a muscle to go anywhere, taking off his field mates headcollars/fly masks/rugs, throwing his bucket out of the stable when he's finished and submerging his head completely in the trough (including ears) and soaking anyone nearby by swooshing his head back and forth.

It would be good to know if these oddities are heriditory or if he's just 'one of a kind'!?


----------



## magic104 (11 August 2010)

crinklesc your boy seems to have a full sister http://www.sporthorse-data.com/d?i=10640124


----------



## feefeeb28 (9 December 2010)

My boy sounds a similar character to yours! He's a big lad at 16.2. He's quirky, brave but so sensible. He's sure footed, will go absolutely anywhere. He is incredibly grumpy though and difficult to handle from the ground in that he objects to pretty much everything!! But an absolute diamond!!!


----------



## colin comiskey (6 September 2011)

feefeeb28 said:



			Hi everyone! I wondered if anyone had horses by Mohill Gypsy? He's a coloured ISH which stood in Ireland. I've got a cracking 5 yr old who is an absolute star- so honest with a great big heart!
		
Click to expand...

hi ya we have a 5yr old mare by mohill gypsy. shes mad to jump and never seems to run out of steam. where she gets her energy from i do not know


----------



## Chamfrom (8 November 2011)

Hi - I also have a lovely horse by Mohill Gypsy out of Lisdadnan Fanny, called Irish Oak. He is 10 years old now. We adore him, he is so light on his feet and will just pretty much anything but not too clean over poles... He is very sensitive but has the worst scarring across his face... would love to know how he got that. He is a chestnut boy. We have his uncle who is by Rakish Paddy... he is just nuts though, love him too.... he also likes to throw buckets around and dunk his hay in his water .... but can have the odd tendency to rear when in hand and box at you which can be rather unnerving at times! Other than that he is the sweetest horse you could meet even if he is a worry wort!! love him...


----------



## jen*tinker (1 February 2012)

crinklesc said:



			Hiya,

I've just realised that this post is a year old now but nevermind! 

I have a 7 yr old gelding by Mohill Gypsy out of Roscommon Dolly. He is a lovely big boy and has grown to 17.2hh over the last 18mths that I've had him. I bought him at 16.1 so that's been a bit of a shock.

He is really great and like your horses will jump practically anything and is calm and sensible when he does it. He has a lovely personality but definetly has a cheeky streak in him. Tricks include untying himself but then not moving a muscle to go anywhere, taking off his field mates headcollars/fly masks/rugs, throwing his bucket out of the stable when he's finished and submerging his head completely in the trough (including ears) and soaking anyone nearby by swooshing his head back and forth.

It would be good to know if these oddities are heriditory or if he's just 'one of a kind'!?
		
Click to expand...

Oh my goodness so crazy I was just searching for Mohill Gypsy who is the sire of my horse when I found your post and realised you own her full brother!! You must have bought him a year after I bought mine from a guy called Kenneth. I remember him saying he'd sold him the year before. My boyfriend saw ours at Cavan horse sale but the sale fell through so the next weekend we went on a 24 hour long trip from Scotland to see her with the horse box, fell in love with her straight away and ended up bringing her back with us!

She'll be 7 in May and has now grown to about 16.2hh. She has a great personality and although she's trying to see what she can get away with at the moment she's a really laid back, honest horse who loves to jump and wants to do well. I've had her at a few competitions and shows but to be honest if she had a better rider she would probably do quite well! Haha! I've been thinking about sending her away for a month or so this year as I think she has great potential and if she got some schooling from a professional I think we could have a great summer.

That is hilarious to read about your horse's tricks! I'm afraid to say Tinker isn't really that clever though my boyfriend feeds her outside her stable without tying her up while he mucks her stable out and after she's finished she just hangs about waiting for him it's so funny. Do you have pictures of your boy??


----------



## crinklesc (11 February 2012)

Hi there!! How exciting. I have seen a couple of horses online who are full brothers or sisters to my boy...Bob! His Sunday name is Ashworth Boston. I bought him when he was just turning 6 from an eventing yard in Ayr, Scotland. They had had him 18 mths and had bought him from Cavan too.

He is turning 9 in April so he was born 2003. When was your girl born? I'd love to pics of her too!

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.90812182521.96686.671132521&type=3

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.430115832521.208697.671132521&type=3


----------



## crinklesc (11 February 2012)

Where do you live by the way?


----------



## eclarke54 (12 July 2012)

I have just found this feed and I can say for certain that my mare follows those traits. She takes her own headcollar off though. Anything left in the stable with her for more than 30 seconds gets destroyed.
 Fortunately she makes up for it with her incredibly sweet nature and athletic ability. She lives to jump and is very careful over a pole, though she can get a bit overexcited and pulls like a freight train.
 I bought her as a 3yo at 15.2 and over the next year she shot up to 16.2!

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=317476521608284&set=t.1305156318&type=3&theater

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...88077804319.2065890.1305156318&type=3&theater


----------



## harlequindyl (19 May 2014)

Wow can't believe I found this, I have an 8 yo sk mare by mohill gypsy. She sounds so like some of these! She lives to jump and is as genuine as the day is long! Sadly she has to go to hospital on Wednesday for an op on her rear suspensories but we think its been a problem since she was young.....we have only just found this out yet she has still been jumping which proves to me how wonderful she really is!


----------

